# artcut program trouble cant get logos to cut/plot



## cotball (Apr 9, 2009)

hi i recently bought a vinyl cuter/plotter, i have installed all the drivers and artcut software. when i import a logo it appears on the page as usual and when i go to cut/plot onto vinyl it doesnt seem to recognise the logo and doesnt cut anything. It cuts out words when i type them in but whenever i try and import a logo it doesnt recognise it. i was using vector logos in jpg format. Any help would be much appresiated 
thanks


----------



## stickermeister (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello... Have you 'Traced the Outline' prior to exporting to the cutter?

If you have disregard what i am about to tell you..

When you insert an BMP file or any logo.. you need to outline it..
If you try to cut just an image it wont work..

You need to click on the image and go to EDIT, Then press IMAGE TRACING.

This will trace the image and give your vinyl cutter something to cut

Hope this helps

Cheers:wave:


----------



## chrisjaydecal (Sep 16, 2010)

I am having a similar problem. I have windows 7. I open my EPS file and when it the image comes up, there is as scribble in the middle. I know it is not on my image it self because when I use my friends program (signgo) it cuts like a charm. No scribble in the middle. What is causing my image to have a scribble in the middle when I open it in artcut? 
thank you. I hope somebody can help me with this. thank you.


----------

